# Facia Repair



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

You nail the fascia to the tail ends of the rafters, but if that was what you were referring to when you said the beams were rotted out, then you have to sister in new rafter sections to give yourself an adequate nailing surface.

Ed


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's a little sketch of what Ed's talking about. Usually when the fascia is loose or rotten, the rafter tails and soffit framing that it attaches to are damaged. It is not hard to fix, it just takes time. You can attach 2x material to the side of the existing damaged material with nails or screws, and it will give you something to secure your new fascia to. You can do it without re-roofing in nearly all cases.

Fascia is usually made of Cedar or LP Smart Trim these days. Either will perform well. Just be sure to back prime it before you install it.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Forgot the attachment. Jeez, I must be bored. :laughing:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Very nice diagram KCT.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Very nice diagram KCT.


I agree. Did you do that or is it from some source to acquire such diagrams from?

Ed


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Very nice diagram KCT.


yeah, but you forgot your starter!! :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:

very helpful detail, wish I could do more of that myself


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks fellas. Uhh, honestly....
My wife was working a night shift, I was bored out of my mind and feeling helpful. I drew it on Microsoft "Paint, which is better suited to drawing things like this than architectural drawings...


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I need to get more of a social life. Seriously. :no:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

thekctermite said:


> I need to get more of a social life. Seriously. :no:


:laughing: :no: :thumbup:

What about those of us that follow your continuing cartoon class saga and drawing lessons? :laughing:

Ed


----------



## clover77 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Faica*

Do I have to prime the rotten part as well?

Can I use pine wood?

Fascia is usually made of Cedar or LP Smart Trim these days. Either will perform well. Just be sure to back prime it before you install it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Wouldn't you be replacing the"Rotten Part"?

So, why would you prime it?

Yes, #2 Pine is an acceptable fascia wood material.

Ed


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I just want to see more cartoons....


I wonder if that was a self portrait?


----------

